# LOOKIN 4 SWANGAZ



## KandyKoated (Nov 9, 2005)

Very Simple, looking for Swangaz, 84's, Elbows, Cragars, whatever they are called in ur language to poke out on the ride. Im located in the TX baby

'preciate the help


"I tried to told you I'm THOWED"


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

pm big420atx


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

I just read the newest issue of RIDES magazine w/Paul Wall on the cover,in it he said that guys in Houston pay about $4,000 to $10,000 for a set.Is he being serious or BSing?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

about 3,000


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

i paid 4500 for my set of 83'z fresh from being dipped and new vogues wrapped around them- 84'z are twice as much cuz they twice as rare- a set of 4'z goes from 46 to 10 g'z- straight from a h-town ***** that knows what it do bout them swangas- connected with davis and big420- peep game 








These wheels aren't for u fake ass broke ****** who wanna be fly like tha rest of tha real g'z - stick to ya 300 fake ass dayton knockoffs if u tryin to flip cheap- it cost to be tha boss on swangs- also keep ya heater cuz u will be tried out in deez streets-








I got a DIFFERENT, original set of glass 83'z for tha real tha wanna ride slab-3500 NO TIRES


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

*^^^show it how you know it pimping*


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Nov 15 2005, 12:05 PM~4210368
> *i paid 4500 for my set of 83'z fresh from being dipped and new vogues wrapped around them-  84'z are twice as much cuz they twice as rare- a set of 4'z goes from 46 to 10 g'z- straight from a h-town ***** that knows what it do bout them swangas- connected with davis and big420- peep game
> 
> 
> ...


*


you mean like the ones on the lifted 90 cadillac?*


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 15 2005, 10:20 PM~4210480
> *you mean like the ones on the lifted 90 cadillac?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

LOOK AT UR HATIN ASS - U STUPID FUCK- TOO BAD UR PARENTS SHOULD HAVE USED A CONDOM-NOW WE ALL HAVE TO PUT UP WIT HEARING U TALK-
I DONT RIDE ON FAKE SHIT G-I GOT THA STAMPS ON MY WHEELS POTNA- BEFORE U START BUMPIN YA GUMS UNDERSTAND WHAT THA FUCK U ARE TALKIN BOUT- I'D BREAK YA NOSE, AND KICK IN YA TEETH IF U WERE BUMPIN IN FRONT OF ME, THATS WHY U PUSSY ASS ****** HIDE ON THESE COMPUTERS AND FEEL SAFE.GET OFF MY NUTS- I GUESS U FELT BAD CUZ U PROBABLY GOT A FAKE SET AND I SHOT A SLUG AT YA-STEP YA GAME UP G


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Nov 15 2005, 02:50 PM~4210657
> *LOOK AT UR HATIN ASS - U STUPID FUCK- TOO BAD UR PARENTS SHOULD HAVE USED A CONDOM-NOW WE ALL HAVE TO PUT UP WIT HEARING U TALK-
> I DONT RIDE ON FAKE SHIT G-I GOT THA STAMPS ON MY WHEELS POTNA- BEFORE U START BUMPIN YA GUMS UNDERSTAND WHAT THA FUCK U ARE TALKIN BOUT- I'D BREAK YA NOSE, AND KICK IN YA TEETH IF U WERE BUMPIN IN FRONT OF ME, THATS WHY U PUSSY ASS ****** HIDE ON THESE COMPUTERS AND FEEL SAFE.GET OFF MY NUTS- I GUESS U FELT BAD CUZ U PROBABLY GOT A FAKE SET AND I SHOT A  SLUG AT YA-STEP YA GAME UP G
> *


Mr Impala only rides Ds.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Nov 15 2005, 03:50 PM~4210657
> *LOOK AT UR HATIN ASS - U STUPID FUCK- TOO BAD UR PARENTS SHOULD HAVE USED A CONDOM-NOW WE ALL HAVE TO PUT UP WIT HEARING U TALK-
> I DONT RIDE ON FAKE SHIT G-I GOT THA STAMPS ON MY WHEELS POTNA- BEFORE U START BUMPIN YA GUMS UNDERSTAND WHAT THA FUCK U ARE TALKIN BOUT- I'D BREAK YA NOSE, AND KICK IN YA TEETH IF U WERE BUMPIN IN FRONT OF ME, THATS WHY U PUSSY ASS ****** HIDE ON THESE COMPUTERS AND FEEL SAFE.GET OFF MY NUTS- I GUESS U FELT BAD CUZ U PROBABLY GOT A FAKE SET AND I SHOT A  SLUG AT YA-STEP YA GAME UP G
> *



i dont know who is dumber, you or paul wall.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 15 2005, 03:20 PM~4210480
> *you mean like the ones on the lifted 90 cadillac?
> *


and it's on ballons at that.........



   :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :tears:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Nov 15 2005, 02:50 PM~4210657
> *LOOK AT UR HATIN ASS - U STUPID FUCK- TOO BAD UR PARENTS SHOULD HAVE USED A CONDOM-NOW WE ALL HAVE TO PUT UP WIT HEARING U TALK-
> I DONT RIDE ON FAKE SHIT G-I GOT THA STAMPS ON MY WHEELS POTNA- BEFORE U START BUMPIN YA GUMS UNDERSTAND WHAT THA FUCK U ARE TALKIN BOUT- I'D BREAK YA NOSE, AND KICK IN YA TEETH IF U WERE BUMPIN IN FRONT OF ME, THATS WHY U PUSSY ASS ****** HIDE ON THESE COMPUTERS AND FEEL SAFE.GET OFF MY NUTS- I GUESS U FELT BAD CUZ U PROBABLY GOT A FAKE SET AND I SHOT A  SLUG AT YA-STEP YA GAME UP G
> *


What a fucking moron. An internet version of Paul Wall. You are an E-Thug, riding E-swangaz. 

Your mom should have had an abortion....How you luv that?


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Nov 15 2005, 03:05 PM~4210368
> *i paid 4500 for my set of 83'z fresh from being dipped and new vogues wrapped around them-  84'z are twice as much cuz they twice as rare- a set of 4'z goes from 46 to 10 g'z- straight from a h-town ***** that knows what it do bout them swangas- connected with davis and big420- peep game
> 
> 
> ...


that caddy must have gotten a cheap ass hack job, cause your rag looks like shit :barf:


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

yall boys trippin on that boy brain...he good people and cool as a fan too...he dont talk about he be about it....boy the first one in texas to come down slabbed truck with a grill and woman with that knock....holla


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

oh sit, he has fake d'z on his truck too.....


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big420atx_@Nov 15 2005, 04:40 PM~4211025
> *yall boys trippin on that boy brain...he good people and cool as a fan too...he dont talk about he be about it....boy the first one in texas to come down grill and woman on a truck
> *


was he first, or did he say he was first???

i can say i was first to roll z's..........................

















:cheesy:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

peeps see some shit on mtv and now everybody wants swangas...
fuck them ugly ass rims


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Nov 15 2005, 04:40 PM~4211020
> *that caddy must have gotten a cheap ass hack job, cause your rag looks like shit  :barf:
> *



yeah, but what can you expect from someone who is part of a customizing TREND that would pay 10k for some hubcap looking rims.


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

i think they look very clean on cadi's but for the price of them i could have keith powdercoat some zenith's uffin: 
just my opinion


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

the crazy thing is if u search around on this forum. Lots of guy had them. Most of them did not pay over 1200. But hey....I guess times have changed.

Also Paul wall is a liair like most rappers. He said that those rims are named after the years they came out.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

um i dont agree with the guy with the fucked up top on his eldo, but weren't the rims 83s and 84s cuz they came on the cadi's in 1983 and 1984????


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

ALL U GOT UP IN HERE IS KNOCKOFF LOVERS WHO DONT KNOW SHIT ABOUT SWANGAS-25 MILLION FUCKS AROUND THA WORLD CAN BUY THEM AND LOOK LIKE ALL THA OTHERS IN HERE- U CANNOT BUY OR GET SWANGAS MADE IN STORES. ALL U GUYS WHO POSTED UP AFTER ME BESIDES 420 PROVED HOW STUPID YALL ARE. THEY STOPPED MAKIN 83'Z IN 1983 AND 84'Z IN 1984. THIS FORUM AINT GOT NO LOVE FOR SLABS, AND I AM TIRED OF U BITCHES COMING UP ON A ***** AND TALKIN SHIT- FUCK U COMPUTER GEEKS-IMMA KEEP IT STREET AND LAY LOW ON THIS SHIT- GONNA CATCH A CASE TRYIN TO SET UP ONE OF THESE BITCH ASS HATERS TALKIN DOWN- YALL DONT KNOW BOUT SHIT IN TEXAS-ALL U ****** CLICKED UP LIKE COCKROACHES TALKIN DOWN- COME TO H-TOWN OFF HOMESTEAD,ANTOINE,MLK,OST,CULLEN,LITTLE YORK OR THA MANNNNNNNNNNNNNY OTHER HOODS AND TALK DOWN ON SWANGS TO A ***** AND SEE WHAT U GET COMING.......................................
TILL THEN IMMA CHOP GAME ON THA REAL WEBSITE WIT SWANGAS AND KEEP OFF THIS KNOCKOFF LOVIN SITE- 2 PRONGS UP THA ASS FOR U *******. BESIDES U ****** PROBABLY NEVER GOT DRAPED IN GUCCI IN YA LIFE- KEEP IT REAL WIT THAT DICKIE FABRIC IN DA OLD SCHOOL - LOL - DUECE OUT THA ROOF


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Nov 15 2005, 10:17 PM~4214010
> *ALL U GOT UP IN HERE IS KNOCKOFF LOVERS WHO DONT KNOW SHIT ABOUT SWANGAS-25 MILLION FUCKS AROUND THA WORLD CAN BUY THEM AND LOOK LIKE ALL THA OTHERS IN HERE- U CANNOT BUY OR GET SWANGAS MADE IN STORES. ALL U GUYS WHO POSTED UP AFTER ME BESIDES 420 PROVED HOW STUPID YALL ARE. THEY STOPPED MAKIN 83'Z IN 1983 AND 84'Z IN 1984. THIS FORUM AINT GOT NO LOVE FOR SLABS, AND I AM TIRED OF U BITCHES COMING UP ON A ***** AND TALKIN SHIT- FUCK U COMPUTER GEEKS-IMMA KEEP IT STREET AND LAY LOW ON THIS SHIT- GONNA CATCH A CASE TRYIN TO SET UP ONE OF THESE BITCH ASS HATERS TALKIN DOWN- YALL DONT KNOW BOUT SHIT IN TEXAS-ALL U ****** CLICKED UP LIKE COCKROACHES TALKIN DOWN- COME TO H-TOWN OFF HOMESTEAD,ANTOINE,MLK,OST,CULLEN,LITTLE YORK OR THA MANNNNNNNNNNNNNY OTHER HOODS AND TALK DOWN ON SWANGS TO A ***** AND SEE WHAT U GET COMING.......................................
> TILL THEN IMMA CHOP GAME ON THA REAL WEBSITE WIT SWANGAS AND KEEP OFF THIS KNOCKOFF LOVIN SITE- 2 PRONGS UP THA ASS FOR U *******. BESIDES U ****** PROBABLY NEVER GOT DRAPED IN GUCCI IN YA LIFE- KEEP IT REAL WIT THAT DICKIE FABRIC IN DA OLD SCHOOL - LOL - DUECE OUT THA ROOF
> *


huh i was on ur side......I mean damn what are u talkin about. I mean how in the fuk are u gonna call us computer geeks when ur on one too.If u would have searched on this forum this subject has been taken care of. I mean really how the fuk are u gonna down knock offs when u have 2 sets. I mean really...I really some of these guy have nice as custom cars. I mean I am from GA where we are not scared to pay 5 or 4 digits for rims alone. Lets not even get into tires and brakes and lifts. 

b


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

lol i pmed you back homie, but i got plenty of gucci in my closet, im broke i aint got money for that type of shit or id do it to prolly, my whip got snatched up in may and stipped so untill i get more money i aint got a nice whip no more....


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

How do you tell the difference between 83s and 84s?


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

I AINT DOGGIN DA D'Z HOMIE, U SEE I RIDE THEM ON 2 OUTTA 3 CARS.I GOT 16 SWITCHES AND 14 BATTERIES TO HANG WIT DEM BIG BOYZ-I LOVED LOWRIDERS BERFORE THA SLABS WERE AROUND-CUZ I SEEN MORE WHEN I WAS LITTLE- BUT NOW BEING GROWN AND GOT CHANGE NOW, I LOVE SLABS AND POSTED A REPLY IN DA SWANGA TOPIC,I SHOT A SLUG AT THEM FUCKS WHO LIKE TO DOG SWANGAS WHEN THEY RIDIN ON 300 BULLSHIT- WHEN U CAN AFFORD TO KNOCK IT , WHATEVER- U CAN CHECK THIS WHOLE FUCKING MESSAGE BOARD AND U WONT FIND ONE FUCKING POST WIT ME KNOCKING ANYONES RIDES, CUZ I RESPECT OTHER ****** SHIT - DO WHAT IS U -ALOT OF U BOYZ TRYING TO BE A CARBON COPY OF ANOTHER *****. I AINT MEANT NO HATE TO THOSE WHO DIDNT TALK DOWN TO MY SHIT-JUST THA HATERS-
I AINT HARD TO FIND........


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...l=swangaz&st=60


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

what is a hater?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Nov 15 2005, 11:17 PM~4214010
> *ALL U GOT UP IN HERE IS KNOCKOFF LOVERS WHO DONT KNOW SHIT ABOUT SWANGAS-25 MILLION FUCKS AROUND THA WORLD CAN BUY THEM AND LOOK LIKE ALL THA OTHERS IN HERE- U CANNOT BUY OR GET SWANGAS MADE IN STORES. ALL U GUYS WHO POSTED UP AFTER ME BESIDES 420 PROVED HOW STUPID YALL ARE. THEY STOPPED MAKIN 83'Z IN 1983 AND 84'Z IN 1984. THIS FORUM AINT GOT NO LOVE FOR SLABS, AND I AM TIRED OF U BITCHES COMING UP ON A ***** AND TALKIN SHIT- FUCK U COMPUTER GEEKS-IMMA KEEP IT STREET AND LAY LOW ON THIS SHIT- GONNA CATCH A CASE TRYIN TO SET UP ONE OF THESE BITCH ASS HATERS TALKIN DOWN- YALL DONT KNOW BOUT SHIT IN TEXAS-ALL U ****** CLICKED UP LIKE COCKROACHES TALKIN DOWN- COME TO H-TOWN OFF HOMESTEAD,ANTOINE,MLK,OST,CULLEN,LITTLE YORK OR THA MANNNNNNNNNNNNNY OTHER HOODS AND TALK DOWN ON SWANGS TO A ***** AND SEE WHAT U GET COMING.......................................
> TILL THEN IMMA CHOP GAME ON THA REAL WEBSITE WIT SWANGAS AND KEEP OFF THIS KNOCKOFF LOVIN SITE- 2 PRONGS UP THA ASS FOR U *******. BESIDES U ****** PROBABLY NEVER GOT DRAPED IN GUCCI IN YA LIFE- KEEP IT REAL WIT THAT DICKIE FABRIC IN DA OLD SCHOOL - LOL - DUECE OUT THA ROOF
> *



wow, the wondeful world of street language has made its way among us.


----------



## draggin67 (Sep 13, 2005)

time to play "educate the white boy"!!! what the hell is grill and woman????? and does anyone make something i can use to understand what the hell this guy is saying?? i got like three words out of his posts?!? i know he is gonna bash me and shit but damn, can you help me out with your posts??


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Nov 16 2005, 12:00 AM~4214300
> *I AINT DOGGIN DA D'Z HOMIE, U SEE I RIDE THEM ON 2  OUTTA 3 CARS.I GOT 16 SWITCHES AND 14 BATTERIES TO HANG WIT DEM BIG BOYZ-I LOVED LOWRIDERS BERFORE THA SLABS WERE AROUND-CUZ I SEEN MORE WHEN I WAS LITTLE- BUT NOW BEING GROWN AND GOT CHANGE NOW, I LOVE SLABS AND POSTED A REPLY IN DA SWANGA TOPIC,I SHOT A SLUG AT THEM FUCKS WHO LIKE TO DOG SWANGAS WHEN THEY RIDIN ON 300 BULLSHIT- WHEN U CAN AFFORD TO KNOCK IT , WHATEVER- U CAN CHECK THIS WHOLE FUCKING MESSAGE BOARD AND U WONT FIND ONE FUCKING POST WIT ME KNOCKING ANYONES RIDES, CUZ I RESPECT OTHER ****** SHIT - DO WHAT IS U -ALOT OF U BOYZ TRYING TO BE A CARBON COPY OF ANOTHER *****. I AINT MEANT NO HATE TO THOSE WHO DIDNT TALK DOWN TO MY SHIT-JUST THA HATERS-
> I AINT HARD TO FIND........
> *



you have only made 22 posts.


and yes you are a moron. dont call us "computer geeks" because we can spell. how old are you? what do you consider "being grown" would that be wearing t-shirts that come down to you knee's? or is it being 5'5" and wearing jeans with a 40" inseam????


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

braingetter likes to cyber bang thats all
talking about handing out beat downs for clowning on ugly ass rims.
what a fuckin fool.
:tears: :tears: come to h town and say that on mlk :tears: :tears: 
shut the fuck up bitch.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draggin67_@Nov 16 2005, 11:59 AM~4217590
> *time to play "educate the white boy"!!!
> *


Are you trying to be a carbon copy of another *****? :roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

funny ^^^^


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I thought so. :cheesy:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

grill and woman=CHROME GRILL WITH THE CHROME LADY HOOD ORNAMENT!


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

i can't believe he needed that answered....
:biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

you know texas is a couple generations behind eveyone. Them aint nothin but 30's and vogue's I was rollin that shit back in '94. Maybe soon they will move up to tape decks and 6X9's next. All they need to do is sell the "Welcome To Mike's Rib Shack" neon light to a guy named Mike with a rib shack and they will be good. :0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OH NO HE DIDN'T!!!


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Nov 16 2005, 02:39 PM~4217920
> *you know texas is a couple generations behind eveyone. Them aint nothin but 30's and vogue's I was rollin that shit back in '94. Maybe soon they will move up to tape decks and 6X9's next. All they need to do is sell the "Welcome To Mike's Rib Shack" neon light to a guy named Mike with a rib shack and they will be good. :0
> *



lol....see all this clowning aint even playa....texas sets trends and i know u werent rollin on swangs....elbows and 30's are not the same wheel they look similar but they aint...thats just like saying zeniths and china's are the same.

texas was first with screens and bang fully custom trunks and 19's and a whole lot of other shit that gets taken for granted....holla


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I wouldn't be putting a flag on shit like that. :nono:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

I guess the rims are better than the miami stuff but those rims look like hub caps IMO


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Nov 16 2005, 01:08 PM~4218116
> *I guess the rims are better than the miami stuff but those rims look like hub caps IMO
> *


That's a tough call, but I'd tend to agree.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 16 2005, 03:10 PM~4218130
> *That's a tough call, but I'd tend to agree.
> *



At least the wheels are small and the cars are still low...I guess... :dunno:


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 16 2005, 03:07 PM~4218111
> *I wouldn't be putting a flag on shit like that.  :nono:
> *



flag on what...that shit is the truth....ask anyone thats been following the car scene....cali is low low's...texas was trophy trucks and slabs....and florida is ten 18's in every car they buy.


----------



## draggin67 (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks for the answer to my question. stay tuned b/c i'm sure that within the next few posts i'll hear something else and not have a damn clue what they mean!!


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

NEWBIES :uh:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

ehh i disagree bout the 30s n vogues being different, they are very lightly different, chitown been ridin them cragars with the vogues on big body lacs, caprice, cuttys all that shit sittin high for a LONG TIME NOW, them swangs aint nothing but the same rims that are fwd and poke out, shit i remember getting sets of 30s for 200$ now you can sell them to fools in houston for like 1500 lol i still want them swangs tho for my riv when i fix it up, just gotta get some cash for them fuckers


----------



## makingmoves2g (Nov 16, 2005)

What it is peeps. I'm looking for 83's & 84's down here in alexandria,LA
I ready to get on my grind with the real deals. they all so have some rims from mclean a dude wanted to sell me but i told him 83's and 4's wasnt made by those peeps. holla at me if anyone has some swangers for sell. Big420 holla at me man.
318-442-3203 Dee


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by makingmoves2g_@Nov 16 2005, 03:59 PM~4218697
> *What  it is  peeps. I'm looking for 83's & 84's down here in alexandria,LA
> I ready to get on my grind with the real deals. they all so have some rims from mclean a dude wanted to sell me but i told him 83's and 4's wasnt made by those peeps. holla at me if anyone has some swangers for sell. Big420 holla at me man.
> 318-442-3203 Dee
> *


Actually you can give a set of 30's away in Houston for a little of nothing, nobody wants them. 30's are kinda viewed like this in Texas; 


Wal Mart Brand Tennis = 30's 

Jordans = Swangas


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

lmao thats why i see fools payin for 30s that much all day right? i really dont care, im just saying i like swangs but i doubt ill ever pay 4gs for some rims that probaly were 1g when they came out and all the sudden multiplied 10 times the amount for no reason.... i like em and i would ride them if i had the loot, but i dont so i dont care right now id ride 30s n vogues over the swangs everyday, but my whip is fwd so i cant


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

LOOK AT WHAT THIS FUCK PM'D ME.....

BRAINGETTER SENT THIS TO MY INBOX



> * IMMA ..................BITCH??????????????
> ***** U DEFINETLY DONT  WANNA KNOW ME KINFOLK, SO U SHOULD LEARN NOT TO BUMP YA GUMS TO A ***** U KNOW NOTHING ABOUT, CUZ THATS HOW ****** GET MURKED DOWN HERE IN THESE H-TOWN STREETS.
> AS I RESPECT YOURS, U BETTER RESPECT MY GANGSTA G...... :machinegun: *


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

fuck you homes....
don't come at me crazy u fuck...
first u don't know shit bout me or where i come from...
and before you start marking anyone u need to check who u are fucking with!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

haha, this live at home with his momma working in a fast food joint bitch PMed me too. all it proves is his ignorance and lack of education.




> *Personal Message
> braingetter
> what it do g????, Yesterday, 10:07 PM
> Delete Post Quote Post
> ...


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

this vato is a fuckin clown....
how many times is he gonna say "bump yo gums"???
hey braingetter...you are 
IGNANT!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

i wish this ignorant ass motherfucker would either get banned from this site, or at least die.



> *Re:what it do g????
> [ Forward PM | Reply ]
> Personal Message
> braingetter
> ...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Nov 15 2005, 08:17 PM~4214010
> *ALL U GOT UP IN HERE IS KNOCKOFF LOVERS WHO DONT KNOW SHIT ABOUT SWANGAS-25 MILLION FUCKS AROUND THA WORLD CAN BUY THEM AND LOOK LIKE ALL THA OTHERS IN HERE- U CANNOT BUY OR GET SWANGAS MADE IN STORES. ALL U GUYS WHO POSTED UP AFTER ME BESIDES 420 PROVED HOW STUPID YALL ARE. THEY STOPPED MAKIN 83'Z IN 1983 AND 84'Z IN 1984. THIS FORUM AINT GOT NO LOVE FOR SLABS, AND I AM TIRED OF U BITCHES COMING UP ON A ***** AND TALKIN SHIT- FUCK U COMPUTER GEEKS-IMMA KEEP IT STREET AND LAY LOW ON THIS SHIT- GONNA CATCH A CASE TRYIN TO SET UP ONE OF THESE BITCH ASS HATERS TALKIN DOWN- YALL DONT KNOW BOUT SHIT IN TEXAS-ALL U ****** CLICKED UP LIKE COCKROACHES TALKIN DOWN- COME TO H-TOWN OFF HOMESTEAD,ANTOINE,MLK,OST,CULLEN,LITTLE YORK OR THA MANNNNNNNNNNNNNY OTHER HOODS AND TALK DOWN ON SWANGS TO A ***** AND SEE WHAT U GET COMING.......................................
> TILL THEN IMMA CHOP GAME ON THA REAL WEBSITE WIT SWANGAS AND KEEP OFF THIS KNOCKOFF LOVIN SITE- 2 PRONGS UP THA ASS FOR U *******. BESIDES U ****** PROBABLY NEVER GOT DRAPED IN GUCCI IN YA LIFE- KEEP IT REAL WIT THAT DICKIE FABRIC IN DA OLD SCHOOL - LOL - DUECE OUT THA ROOF
> *



No shit stupid its a lowrider site dick cheese why dont you go play your music slow and drink cough syrup and leave the lowrider site to grown folks


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 17 2005, 12:28 PM~4224263
> *No shit stupid its a lowrider site dick cheese why dont you go play your music slow and drink cough syrup and leave the lowrider site to grown folks
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

why is it people who ride those ugly ass rims also have problems spelling words???


knock offs come with a lead hammer, do swangas come with some kind of part that makes you completely dumb.


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 16 2005, 03:45 PM~4217963
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OH NO HE DIDN'T!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> *Notorious76 Posted Today, 10:37 AM
> 
> why is it people who ride those ugly ass rims also have problems spelling words???
> 
> ...



:roflmao: 

again....i would like to add swangas are ugly. let me pay 4 geez for some corny ass rims and talk shit to everyone. :biggrin:


----------



## $illy (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yescadog_@Nov 17 2005, 11:20 AM~4225007
> *:roflmao:
> the
> again....i would like to add swangas are ugly.  let me pay 4 geez for some corny ass rims and talk shit to everyone.  :biggrin:
> *



I agree, people get so caught up in having the lastest thing they forget about actual looks. I'm all for personal taste, but when you start braggin' you just open yourself up for critisizm.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 17 2005, 10:37 AM~4224311
> *why is it people who ride those ugly ass rims also have problems spelling words???
> knock offs come with a lead hammer, do swangas come with some kind of part that makes you completely dumb.
> *


Maybe they're made with asbestos :dunno:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

^^^
funny


----------



## Jason2153 (Oct 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $illy_@Nov 17 2005, 08:20 PM~4227711
> *I agree, people get so caught up in having the lastest thing they forget about actual looks. I'm all for personal taste, but when you start braggin' you just open yourself up for critisizm.
> *


latest thing? we been ridin 3s and 4s for YEARS


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jason2153_@Nov 20 2005, 05:30 AM~4242180
> *latest thing? we been ridin 3s and 4s for YEARS
> *


I say the same thing on this site all the time, but for some reason they continue to think it's a trend :dunno:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

It's just cus with the internet, this is the first time they've seen them  Personally, I think a well done slab looks tight... Better than the "how many inch rims can I stick under a car" look...

13s, 14s, and 15s ONLY (Except my truck on 17s :roflmao: )


----------



## $illy (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jason2153_@Nov 20 2005, 03:30 AM~4242180
> *latest thing? we been ridin 3s and 4s for YEARS
> *


So have I, perhaps I didn't clearly state my point. Basically I was trying to talk shit about people doing up their cars then thinking that makes them the shit, regardless of what it actually looks like. eg. unattractive rims, which is really a matter of personal taste anyway. I probably should just shut the hell up. 

:buttkick:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

ZENITHZ 72S ARE GOING TO BE THE NEXT THINGS BOYZ


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)

I actually like them, how much for a set Homeboyz, and what are the sizes?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Dec 9 2005, 12:56 AM~4369819
> *I actually like them, how much for a set Homeboyz, and what are the sizes?
> *


THESE 72 ARE GOING TO TAKE THEM IN HOSTON....IM KNOWIN PLUS WE CAN DO 16 INCH AND SOON 17 INCH LIKE THESE....AND THEY POLK OUT...ILL BE IN HOUSTON SETTING UP A FEW DEALLERS IN FEB....ILL PM YOU A PRICE


----------



## OffThaHorseCEO (Nov 8, 2003)

i actually like "swangaz" on SOME cars, and only when done up right, like that eldo was ok except with the top up, if youve ever seen chamillionaire's video featuring lil flip (turn it up) he has an older eldo or seville and it looks like he modified a 90's caddy clip to fit the front, and THAT is a nice slab, i look at that and wanna build one, i agree with the other comments about that style being way better than the stick 80 inch rims under your car.

and 83's 84's swang swangaz watever you wanna call em have been around for more than just recently, its more than just a fad, they were popular before 20's and other big rims. hell, SPM's hillwood cd mentions 84's

"my homie called me in the morning from a hospital bed
he got holes in his body from a glock full of lead
he said some of the ****** that his lady knows
tried to jack his ass for his 84'z"

and also opening line on the high so high song

"imma roll 84'z till them hoes start clackin
put em on they back on got em askin wats happenin
homie wats crackin its good to be back
see me in a slab or a beautiful lac"

wat happened to respect for peoples rides, i can see if you dislike it, but if it takes work to find a nice set of 84's (good chrome, good condition, you gotta remember these wheels came as a factory option on a limited amount of vehicles, so tryin to find them is like tryin to find a clean 58 impala or somethin similiar) shouldnt respect be shown for that? of course some people come on here and run their keyboard with slang and all talkin junk but still, down the person not the car.....

just my input


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OffThaHorseCEO_@Dec 13 2005, 11:02 AM~4394979
> *i actually like "swangaz" on SOME cars, and only when done up right, like that eldo was ok except with the top up, if youve ever seen chamillionaire's video featuring lil flip (turn it up) he has an older eldo or seville and it looks like he modified a 90's caddy clip to fit the front, and THAT is a nice slab, i look at that and wanna build one, i agree with the other comments about that style being way better than the stick 80 inch rims under your car.
> 
> and 83's 84's swang swangaz watever you wanna call em have been around for more than just recently, its more than just a fad, they were popular before 20's and other big rims. hell, SPM's hillwood cd mentions 84's
> ...



very well said homie! I can appreciate any amount customizing on rides, if its my style or not. Some of these people talking shit are from rura,l back-woods, suburban towns, where I'm sure they've had people look at them and shake their heads in disbeleif and disgust about lowriding. So they should be well aware of what its like being on the other side of the popularity contest. 
People love to talk to shit. Some people play right into it, and make it worse


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 13 2005, 11:11 PM~4401663
> *
> People love to talk to shit. Some people play right into it, and make it worse
> *


I bet most of them would probably roll a slab if they had the chance... (Except Notorious, haha He's set in his ways :biggrin: )


----------



## BIGCRAIG (Jul 1, 2005)

U GO TO A JUNK YARD UP HERE IN MASS AND U CAN FIND THOSE RIMS ON A BUNCH OF OLD CADDIES, BET U COULD MAKE A LIVIVNG OUT OF BUYING THE RIMS FOR NOT EVEN 100 BUCKS AND DIPPING THEM, THEN GOING DOWN TO THE CITY OF SYRUP AND SELL THEM FOR LIKE 3 G'S FOR A SET, AND THEY'D STILL BE CHEAP FOR THEM FIND 10 SETS AND U JUST MADE URSELF AN EASY 30 GRAND.


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

the thing is...if they been sitting in yards like that where its rainy and the roads get salted all the time they prob all fucked....even a good set from here that just has a loose spoke or 2 and needs chrome....takes about 1500-2000 dollars worth of work to get them glassed back over....now imagine junkyard queens...there are pleny of yards in the boot that still got swangs....but nobody touches then cuz they are just not safe....too much rust and rot on them....holla


----------



## BIG DOOB (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OffThaHorseCEO_@Dec 13 2005, 10:02 AM~4394979
> *i actually like "swangaz" on SOME cars, and only when done up right, like that eldo was ok except with the top up, if youve ever seen chamillionaire's video featuring lil flip (turn it up) he has an older eldo or seville and it looks like he modified a 90's caddy clip to fit the front, and THAT is a nice slab, i look at that and wanna build one, i agree with the other comments about that style being way better than the stick 80 inch rims under your car.
> 
> and 83's 84's swang swangaz watever you wanna call em have been around for more than just recently, its more than just a fad, they were popular before 20's and other big rims. hell, SPM's hillwood cd mentions 84's
> ...


could you explain to me exactly why you qouted SPM of all people, when damn near every rapper from houston has said something about swangs in one of their songs


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

WHY IS THIS HAPPENING TO US????????????????????????????????????????????


SERIOUSLY WE LET THIS "DOWN SOUTH" BULLSHIT ARISE WITH THE 24'S/26'S/28'S ON MONTE CARLOS AND CUTLASS' .....WE ACTUALLY LET THAT HAPPEN....

NOW WE ARE FUCKING OURSELVES TWICE AND LETTING THIS SHIT REALLY HAPPEN? SWANGAZ ARE HORRIBLE LOOKING, I REMEMBER I COULDNT GIVE THOSE THINGS AWAY AT MY TIRE SHOP..... I THREW TONS OF THEM AWAY

JUNK,,,.,......GARBAGE!


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

Most of you guys are way to young to be talking shit about those rims. The 30 spoke FWD cragar star wire rims AKA swangas are over 20 years old and people still want them. Show me any spoke rim that is that old and that has that kind of demand.
I went through many sets of those rims, they are made like shit, the hubs always crack, they make noise and you can never balance them right. Thats why cragar doesnt make them anymore. But no rim looks better on a FWD old school cadi or riv. They are here to stay.
Respect the old school & stop talking shit.


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

preach


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

IM OLD ENOUGH TO TALK PLENTY OF SHIT, THEY ARE JUNK. YOU SAID IT YOURSELF.

THERE ARE PLENTY OF WHEELS WITH A DEMAND LIKE THAT

DAYTONS.....

MC CLEANS

TORQUE THRUST 

TORQUE THRUST D'S

CRAGAR SS'

SUPREMES

STOCKTONS

RADIR'S


.........POINT MADE?


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

Not even close, but you can still talk shit. Not one of those rims has a following like the FWD star wire. 
Now the point is taken.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Dec 14 2005, 09:54 PM~4408437
> *Not even close, but you can still talk shit. Not one of those rims has a following like the FWD star wire.
> Now the point is taken.
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 14 2005, 09:46 PM~4408377
> *IM OLD ENOUGH TO TALK PLENTY OF SHIT, THEY ARE JUNK. YOU SAID IT YOURSELF.
> 
> THERE ARE PLENTY OF WHEELS WITH A DEMAND LIKE THAT
> ...


Tru spoke

Tru ray

Appliance

Kelsey Hayes


----------



## OffThaHorseCEO (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DOOB_@Dec 14 2005, 09:16 PM~4407854
> *could you explain to me exactly why you qouted SPM of all people, when damn near every rapper from houston has said something about swangs in one of their songs
> *


i was sayin about how its not a "new fad" and how people have been doin it for longer than paul wall and mike jones have been famous, since they were mentioned earlier in the thread, i used some older SPM songs

whats wrong with quoting spm anyways


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)

HOMEBOYZ, Do you have another angle of those Zenith's. I'd like to see how far they poke. Is it as far as these 4's?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Dec 16 2005, 06:21 PM~4421597
> *HOMEBOYZ, Do you have another angle of those Zenith's.  I'd like to see how far they poke.  Is it as far as these 4's?
> *


IL GET SOME OTHER FOTOS


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)

THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Dec 14 2005, 09:26 PM~4408277
> *Most of you guys are way to young to be talking shit about those rims. The 30 spoke FWD cragar star wire rims AKA swangas are over 20 years old and people still want them. Show me any spoke rim that is that old and that has that kind of demand.
> I went through many sets of those rims, they are made like shit, the hubs always crack, they make noise and you can never balance them right. Thats why cragar doesnt make them anymore. But no rim looks better on a FWD old school cadi or riv. They are here to stay.
> Respect the old school & stop talking shit.
> *


ZENITHS ( CROSS LACE) DAYTONS...TRY RAYS


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

OUT OF ALL THOSE OG RIMS- NONE OF THEM HAVE A DEMAND THAT COMES CLOSE TO WHAT SWANGAS BRING- U TALKIN BOUT MAYBE A FEW CAR CLUBS WANTING THAT OLD SHIT COMPARED TO THOUSANDS WANTING SWANGAS- WE HUNTING, BREAKING DOWN, AND DIPPING THEM AND WELDING BACK TOGETHER- PUTTIN IN WORK TO SHINE ON CLASSICS- ALOT ARE STILL OG GLASS -SPEAK YA MIND BUT THAT TRUTH I9S SWANGS WILL ALWAYS BE AROUND AND THERE AINT NUTTIN HOMIE CLAUSE CAN DO ABOUT IT :biggrin:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

lmao this newbie talkin shit thinkin he cool


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Dec 16 2005, 08:21 PM~4421597
> *HOMEBOYZ, Do you have another angle of those Zenith's.  I'd like to see how far they poke.  Is it as far as these 4's?
> *


 









no and never...those z's only stick out like the caddy d's that came on sts's and other lacs....only one rim swangs close like a 4 and thats a 3...those z's just arent swangs or anything that will replace them...its a good try but its time to come up with a new plan...holla



that boy brain speaks that truth feel that man 4 real...he knows his shit


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

im going to start lookin for the star wheel og ones...


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm feeling those Z's though. They are glassy from what I can see. If Homeboyz can pull off the 17's, I'd considering getting some.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Dec 17 2005, 08:09 PM~4427278
> *I'm feeling those Z's though.  They are glassy from what I can see.  If Homeboyz can pull off the 17's, I'd considering getting some.
> *


workin on that and from the cats ive been talkin to in texas,,will be waiting too.....thats on the list 17 inch 72z


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 17 2005, 10:14 PM~4427745
> *workin  on  that and  from the  cats  ive  been talkin to in texas,,will be  waiting too.....thats on the list  17 inch  72z
> *


you are one hard workin' mufukka!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

how much will them 17" 72s go for a set???


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

and like what was asked about the respect thing a page back, i like em but they will never be acutally worth what they are getting sold for, you could have a wire company make them fuckers for like 5g ill bet


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Dec 17 2005, 10:42 PM~4427877
> *how much will them 17" 72s go for a set???
> *


im not even sure ? the spokes will be thicker....but belive be me lil with me the first


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 18 2005, 12:14 AM~4427745
> *workin  on  that and  from the  cats  ive  been talkin to in texas,,will be  waiting too.....thats on the list  17 inch  72z
> *



hey props on everything you are doing...good luck and i hope it works out like u want playa....holla


----------

